# Initiale in Freehand



## Martys (22. Mai 2003)

hallo,

wie macht man initiale in einem textblock in freehand?
ist dies überhaupt möglich? habe in der hilfe von freehand 10 nicht zu initialen gefunden, nur grafiken können wohl eingesetzt werden (über umwege).

so long

Martys


----------



## Thomas Lindner (22. Mai 2003)

Das geht nur über Grundlinienverschibung oder tricksen mit zwei Textboxen ( und hängenden Einzügen ).

Leider gibt es nicht direkt die Möglichkeit zu sagen das der erste Buchstabe ein Initial ist!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (22. Mai 2003)

Korrektur, nicht mit hängendem Einzug, sondern mit Tabulator arbeiten für Lösung 2:


----------

